# Защемление нерва, сильные боли в затылке и во лбу



## Юля Пашина (5 Дек 2013)

Здравствуйте!

Мне 26 лет. Проблем с лишним весом нет. Год назад ставили диагноз вегето-сосудистая дистония.

Проблема такова: У меня сильные боли в затылке, доходит до того, что я не могу поднять голову. Колет сердце, если лежу и читаю книгу, то онемевают руки. Боли между лопаток. Не могу найти положение , которое было бы удобно для позвоночника. Часто не могу спать на подушке, сворачиваю тонкий плед и на нем сплю, иначе шею в напряжении, голова , и затылок в частности, не успокаивается. Если трогать шею, то чувствуется, что позвонки неровно расположены друг относительно другу. Если повышается давление, то все - можно ложиться и жать, когда нормализуется: боль страшная, плюс шея просто не может держать голову. Иногда кажется, что ухудшились зрение и слух.

Со школы сколиоз. И если на физ-ре давали задание  - вращение руками, то при вращении ОДНОВРЕМЕННО двух рук, у меня дергалась верхняя губа, если руки вращаются поочередно, то все нормально.

Год назад (в 25 лет) обратилась в терапевту, которая поставила диагноз вегето-сосудистая дистония. Я рассказала о болях в позвоночнике, она надавливала на позвонки, и боли показали, что болия шея и в грудном отделе, поэтому она посоветовала сделать МРТ. Сделала, результат таков:

1. МРТ шейного отдела

На серии МР томограмм  взвешенных по Т1 и Т2 [...]лордоз несколько сглажен. [...] Высота межпозвоночных дисков С2-5 снижена, высота остальных дисков остальных дисков сохранена, сигналы от дисков С2-6, по Т2 снижены, интенсивность МР-сигнала от остальных дисков снижена незначительно.
Определяются краевые костные заострения по передним и боковым контурам тел С3-С5 позвонков.
Минимальная дорзальная протрузия диска: парамедианная левостороняя С3/4 размером до 0,2 см, с незначительной деформацией переднего эпидурального пространства [...] просвет корешковых каналов на уровне межпозвонкового диска асимметричен D>S, не сужен.
[...] Заключение: остеохондроз, дорзальная протрузия С3/4 диска.

2. МРТ грудного отдела
[...] Кифоз несколько сглажен индекс кифоза 0,07
Снижена высота и и нтенсивность МР-сигнала от Th3-Th8 дисков.
Дорзальные грыжи и протрузии дисков: не выявлены. [...сокращаю, т.к. написано обо всем "без изменений].
Заключение: дистрофические изменения грудного отдела позвоночника , хондроз дисков Th3-Th8.

Вот и все. Это было год назад. На какое-то время боли прошли, но не совсем. Сейчас просто обострение. Каждый вечер все болит. Плечи держать просто невозможно, шея и голова как неродные. Такое ощущение, что шее больно держать голову. Лежа - все хорошо, а вот когда надо что-то делать, просто невозможно, просто никак.

Подскажите, пожалуйста, что делать. Врач ничего особого не посоветовала: "занимайтесь спортом, но с умом, делайте массаж, но с умом, походите на иголки... но это все для Вас рисковано", было это мне сказано. Так как я лечила другое, то позвоночник отошел на другой план, но снова напомнил о себе, еще более отчетливо.
Возможно корсет или гимнастика?!  Читала, что в таких ситуациях необходимо обеспечить неподвижность позвонков - корсеты?!

Подскажите, пожалуйста!


----------



## Фотиния (5 Дек 2013)

*Юля Пашина*, выложите снимки, пожалуйста (тема в помощь https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/6488/). И скорейшего Вам выздоровления.


----------



## Юля Пашина (5 Дек 2013)

Эти снимки  - грудной отдел

Ниже - шейный. Простите, если качество фото не очень хорошее.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (5 Дек 2013)

Необходимо обратиться за помощью к врачу-мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу).


----------



## Юля Пашина (6 Дек 2013)

Спасибо большое!
Я это понимаю, но достаточно сложно найти врача, хотя у нас немаленький город. Врача "вертеброневролога" нет ни в одной больнице, даже в областной.  Врачи - мануальные терапевты, безусловно, есть, но на несколько положительных отзывов, находятся те, кому стало хуже. Страшно.

Скажите, пожалуйста, а можно в период обострения болей использовать воротник Шанца? или только с назначением врача?


----------

